# zenn curtis controller



## mickeyj8123 (Apr 20, 2012)

the curtis 1236 controler on my zenn is showing a solid red and yellow light this means it is in flash mode how can i reset it the car will not run thanks for any help


----------



## mickeyj8123 (Apr 20, 2012)

still trying to make thing work what does the tyco relay do it is mounted on the main power of the batts then to the curtis controler i have 69volts off batts then 0 volts to the controler even when i push the accelorator is this right


----------

